# Needing to find a breeder near KY,IN,TN.



## XaviersMommy23 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi everyone! I'm new here, and I'm looking for a female Maltese between 3-5 yrs old. My friend is wanting to buy a female for her Mother's 50th birthday present, but we're having a hard time finding one. Since my friend is still in college, her budget is a little limited. If anyone knows of a great breeder near Owensboro or Bowling Green, Ky; Evansville, IN; or Nashville,TN please let me know. Thank you so much for your help


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I believe SCMR has several in your area.

Your friend's mother would have to be a approved for the adoption, so it wouldn't be a "surprise", but the gift of an animal shouldn't be a surprise anyway.

Your friend could pay for the adoption fee, and help with transport, if needed.

http://search.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/...=&preview=1


----------



## XaviersMommy23 (Feb 8, 2008)

She'd actually be the one caring for the dog mostly, even though it'll be her mom's dog. I've checked SCMR and unfortunately they are too far for my friend to drive.  (She's never driven past Evansville or Bowling Green! lol) They have some adorable dogs that I'd love to bring home with me! If I still lived in the area, we could drive there and check them out...but I live in WA state.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> She'd actually be the one caring for the dog mostly, even though it'll be her mom's dog. I've checked SCMR and unfortunately they are too far for my friend to drive.  (She's never driven past Evansville or Bowling Green! lol) They have some adorable dogs that I'd love to bring home with me! If I still lived in the area, we could drive there and check them out...but I live in WA state.[/B]


You can check with the breeder of two of my dogs, she lives in Ashland City, Tn. She may be able to help you and if she can't, maybe she can direct you to somebody who can. 

her website is
http://www.midismaltese.com

She is at a show this weekend so it amy be a few days for her to get back to you. Is your friend close to Indianapolis? There is a show there this weekend where she can meet some of the maltese breeders


----------



## XaviersMommy23 (Feb 8, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=521914
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! I will email her!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I live in SE Indiana and am willing to help with transport if necessary. I live halfway between Cincinnati and Indianapolis. An hour from each.


----------

